# Nonfree issues



## HD Scania (Feb 14, 2018)

Under my Linux experiences many Linux distro include plenties of nonfree programs, and have plenties of comments against GPL, I'm just heartbroken against them, including their Torvalds.
However, I've just tried out some systems based on our FreeBSD project and Richard M Stallman's GNU project, finally Dyne and Fedora projects, both are freedom focused and I'm glad using them.
A comment is, why is our FreeBSD project still accepting very very limited very very few nonfree programs into our base system?


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 14, 2018)

HD Scania said:


> A comment is, why is our FreeBSD project still accepting very very limited very very few nonfree programs into our base system?


Got any examples? Because as far as I know there is no commercial stuff included with the base system. Licensing was the very reason why GCC eventually got replaced by Clang.

The Ports collection is another story of course, but that has basically everything to do with the "Power to serve" stance, in other words the provided freedom users and administrators have. FreeBSD doesn't discriminate against commercial software within the Ports collection and in my opinion rightfully so.


----------

